# Airweight .357??



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I have gotten an itch for a new handgun with it being about to warm up I am wanting something uber concealable. I have setttled on a S&W J frame airweight. I like the 442 and 642 but I really prefer a .357 I have seen the 340PD model and I think it is something like 12 ounces. I want to really stay under 14-15 unloaded. Do I have any options in a lightweight pistol in .357? Even a taurus would be fine. Now for the opinion part, for those of you that are revolver guru's what are the advanages/disadvantages of a lightweight .357 vs. a .38 spl +p I dont want to start the caliber vs shot placement arguement let me just say that I believe a well placed larger caliber is better then a well placed smaller caliber, so what are the trade offs when going to a .38? I am completely ignorant of both the .357 and the .38, so all info is appreciated. I do own a snubbie .357 a Taurus Model 605 but I havnt shot it very often and do not know a lot about it except it is heavier then I am looking for. To state the obvious I realize that a lightweight .357 is going to have a CONSIDERABLE amount of recoil but is it enough to make it not a good choice for a carry weapon? I am not afraid of a pistol with some "kick" at all, but if it is enough recoil that it cant be accurately and quickly shot in a defense situation then I need to know. Thanks for any advice.

Lastly does anyone have a decent USED airweight at a reasonable price to a good home?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Lot more experience here than what I have but I do not like 357 in an ultra light weight J frame thinking of the Smith scandiums. Next frame size up is not so bad but those 11 to 12 ouncers are most unpleasant and I'm being kind. Don't get me wrong it is impressive that they can make a handgun that is that light let alone in a magnum but in my opinion for me it is just too much. You might take a look at the new K frame Night Guard line Smith just came out with although I do not know the weight off hand. Air weights in 38 special at 15 to 16 oz. are not bad and about as light as most of us mortals care to go.

If you really think the scandium light weight mag is the way to go I'd strongly urge you to find a way to test one out before you buy since they are pricey. Punishment is supposed to be delivered on the business end of the barrel not both ends. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I have my model 637.38 +p for sale, not a .357, but maybe you are intrested, I'm sure we could work something out.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=158731#post158731


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

I was curious about the scandium alloy snub guns with regard to how they shoot. I'm thinking .38 would the most I would want to shoot through one.


----------

